# NFL Playoff Predictions



## Toro (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, its time to publicly display our ignorance of sports and pick the winners of the playoff games. Since we display our ignorance of politics and current events every day, why not sports!

Okay, here are my picks for the wildcard games this weekend.

Atlanta over Arizona
Baltimore over Miami
Philadelphia over Minnesota
San Diego over Indianapolis.

I hope I'm wrong about Pilly because I'm a Vikings fan, but I think the Eagles are a serious darkhorse.

I saw on TV that for the last four or five years, the number 1 team in the NFC lost in their first playoff game.

For the Super Bowl, I am picking Tennessee over the NY Giants.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, no way Minnesota beats Philly.

Minnesota has one weapon, Peterson.  A Jim Johnson defense thrives on one-tool offenses.  We can stack the box to stop Peterson, and our corners will cover their receivers easily.  Plus, they leave a lot to be desired at the QB position.  We'll be blitzing the shit out of Jackson.  

I'm only afraid of Carolina.  I think we can take NY, especially since we already have this year.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

You picked Indy to lose. Echo is going to have your head. Which one, I'm not sure!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 29, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Yeah, no way Minnesota beats Philly.
> 
> Minnesota has one weapon, Peterson.  A Jim Johnson defense thrives on one-tool offenses.  We can stack the box to stop Peterson, and our corners will cover their receivers easily.  Plus, they leave a lot to be desired at the QB position.
> 
> I'm only afraid of Carolina.  I think we can take NY, especially since we already have this year.



Carolina is going all the way, do not care about the other games.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

Toro said:


> Okay, its time to publicly display our ignorance of sports and pick the winners of the playoff games. Since we display our ignorance of politics and current events every day, why not sports!
> 
> Okay, here are my picks for the wildcard games this weekend.
> 
> ...



Cardies over Falcons (battle of the birds!)
Miami over Crack..err...Baltimore
Eagles over Vikings
Colts over Chargers


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Carolina is going all the way, do not care about the other games.



Meanwhile in reality land... Carolina will lose to NY in the NFC Championship.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 29, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Meanwhile in reality land... Carolina will lose to NY in the NFC Championship.



Nope.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 29, 2008)

My picks:

Atlanta over Arizona
Baltimore over Miami
Philadelphia over Minnesota
Indianapolis over San Diego


----------



## random3434 (Dec 29, 2008)

Atlanta over Arizona
Miami over Baltimore
Philadelphia over Minnesota
*Indianapolis *over San Diego


What do I win?


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 29, 2008)

Indianapolis wins it all.......

that is all


----------



## driveby (Dec 29, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> My picks:
> 
> Atlanta over Arizona
> Baltimore over Miami
> ...



agreed .....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Yeah, no way Minnesota beats Philly.
> 
> Minnesota has one weapon, Peterson.  A Jim Johnson defense thrives on one-tool offenses.  We can stack the box to stop Peterson, and our corners will cover their receivers easily.  Plus, they leave a lot to be desired at the QB position.  We'll be blitzing the shit out of Jackson.
> 
> I'm only afraid of Carolina.  I think we can take NY, especially since we already have this year.



I think Philly wins, but I wouldn't get too cocky.  This is, after all, a team that sucked wind against the powerhouse Bengals and rolled over against the disintegrating Redskins.  

I think this game will be close.  Minnesota has better personnel on defense, especially if Pat Williams is playing.  If Williams is playing, then the Eagles will not gain 100 yards on the ground and it will be up to McNabb to win the game.  With Jared Allen in pursuit, you can expect McNabb to be harassed all day.

I do think that the game will come down to if Pat Williams plays and how well Tavaris Jackson does.  I'm inclined to go with McNabb over Jackson, which is why Philly will win.  However, Jackson played pretty well against the Giants, and was able to find open receivers and the tight end down the field. In that Jimmy Johnson defense, there is space over the middle and in the corners.  If the Vikings can exploit that, they win.

It seems that everyone is taking the Colts.  Anybody want to lay a little e-wager?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 29, 2008)

Toro said:


> *It seems that everyone is taking the Colts.  Anybody want to lay a little e-wager*?



Bet away Toro! Toro! Toro!


What are you willing to lose?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Bet away Toro! Toro! Toro!
> 
> 
> What are you willing to lose?



We have to write an acceptable phrase as a signature.  

Any other takers?


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 29, 2008)

*My picks:*

Arizona over Atlanta (cause the Cards won't lose at home)
Baltimore over Miami (cause their defense will dominate)
Philadelphia over Minnesota (cause)
Indianapolis over San Diego (cause Peyton is driving to play his brother in the Super Bowl)


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 29, 2008)

I like:

Vikes over eagles
Eglets are up and down and Andy reid remains an idiot, Vikes are home in the dome and play the run well.

Atlanta over Cards
Cards never heard of defense, John Abramham must be salivating at the thought of getting at ageing Kurt Warner

Colts over Chargers
After true grit season can't see Payton Manning falling to barely there Chargers, plus LT says he may have 'tweaked' something in Denver win

Ravens over Dolphins
Wildcat meets Ray Lewis, broadway Joe Flacco and Co, and has a rough ride. Nice run by chad ends in a purple haze


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is my considered and well-reasoned prediction that a team that is not the Broncos will win every game in the Playoffs, and the Superbowl as well.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Nope.



Care to put a wager on it? If the Panthers don't go to the Superbowl, you have to use an avatar of my choosing. If they do, I have to use one of yours.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

Toro said:


> We have to write an acceptable phrase as a signature.
> 
> Any other takers?



I'm in.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone who thinks that Miami is a lost cause better watch out. The Dolphins are a very hungry team and none of them have seen the Superbowl except for TV. It's been a very, very long time since you've ever heard the term "Dolphins, Superbowl champions."

The Dolphins are the dark horse of the AFC.
The Eagles are the dark horse of the NFC.


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2008)

Wild Card games:
Chargers over Colts
Dolphins over Ravens
Falcons over Cardinals
Eagles over Vikings

Division Playoffs:
Chargers over Titans
Steelers over Dolphins
Giants over Falcons
Panthers over Eagles

Conference Championships:
Chargers over Steelers
Panthers over Giants

Super Bowl:
Panthers over Chargers


----------



## DiamondDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Atlanta over Arizona
Baltimore over Miami
Philadelphia over Minnesota
Indianapolis over San Diego 

The first 2 are complete blowouts... the last 2 will be pretty close


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 30, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Care to put a wager on it? If the Panthers don't go to the Superbowl, you have to use an avatar of my choosing. If they do, I have to use one of yours.



Already have such a bet, loser has to use the winning teams logo for a week.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2009)

So far we have:


xenophone
no1tovote4
davids
jsanders
diamond dave
RGS
toro
paulitics
Modbert
echo zulu
mr. president
jimh52


did I forget anyone?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 2, 2009)

eee!

The temptation, oh the temptation.


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: Chargers over Colts

OK, Echo and DavidS, are you in for an e-bet?  If you are this is what you have to write in your sig for the next week.

"Toro is a football God and I defer to his awesome football knowledge."

Fair enough?

Tell me what I have to write if the Colts do the unthinkable and win.

Any other takers want a piece of this?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ravi said:


> eee!
> 
> The temptation, oh the temptation.



It wasn't men you want to date dear!


----------



## Ravi (Jan 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> It wasn't men you want to date dear!


lol...only a few possibilities on that list.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wait a sec.  *What bet are we talking about? * I have been away for a couple days...????

I was down in your state RGS.  You probably heard me shout happy new year, right?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> Wait a sec.  *What bet are we talking about? * I have been away for a couple days...????
> 
> I was down in your state RGS.  You probably heard me shout happy new year, right?



I think we are betting avatars and sig lines....not sure if we are doing it week by week, or for whichever team wins the Super Bowl............


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not interested...


----------



## manifold (Jan 3, 2009)

No predictions here, just a word to the wise...


Don't bet against the Colts.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> So far we have:
> 
> 
> xenophone
> ...



Whoa whoa..we're betting? I was just saying who I wanted to win, not making a bet. If we're betting, I need a new bracket.


----------



## Toro (Jan 3, 2009)

manifold said:


> No predictions here, just a word to the wise...
> 
> 
> Don't bet against the Colts.



Wanna make an e-bet?

Chargers beat the Colts tonight.  If they do, you have to write in your sig "Toro is a football God and I defer to his awesome football knowledge" for a week.  If you win, then I'll put an agreed upon message something along those lines in my sig for a week.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 3, 2009)

Toro said:


> Wanna make an e-bet?
> 
> Chargers beat the Colts tonight.  If they do, you have to write in your sig "Toro is a football God and I defer to his awesome football knowledge" for a week.  If you win, then I'll put an agreed upon message something along those lines in my sig for a week.



Yours will say:


Echo Zulu is the Goddess of all sports knowledge. 


PS-Did ya hear about LaDainian Tomlinson?


----------



## DavidS (Jan 3, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Cardies over Falcons (battle of the birds!)


 
So far so good.


----------



## Toro (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great day of football!

First, both home dogs won.  A friend of mine who wagers on football tells me that betting on home dogs in the playoffs has historically been a great bet.  Better watch out Eagles and Ravens fans!

EVERYBODY picked the Falcons over the Cardinals.  But in the end, did that make much sense?  You had a Super Bowl winning, 2-time MVP QB with a decade of experience on one side and a rookie on the other.

Outstanding game between the Colts and Chargers.  That was one of the most fascinating football games I have seen in a long time, especially with all the shifting on the defensive side of the ball when Manning was calling the plays.  Manning was really good, and Tony Dungy may be the best man in all the NFL, but teams that cannot run the ball do not win championships.  Even if Indy had won today, they would have been beaten eventually.  If the greatest offensive team of all time - the 2007 Pats - could not win the Super Bowl last year, I just couldn't see the Colts winning this year with an inferior team.  I hope Dungy comes back next year.


----------



## Toro (Jan 3, 2009)

And Edgerin James looked great today.  Given the Colts' anemic running attack, maybe they should re-sign him next year.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I'm 1 for 2 at least.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 4, 2009)

0-2 so far, surprising but they were close games.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 4, 2009)

Carolina is going all the way. All the rest of you need to just accept the facts.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 4, 2009)

*Cardies over Falcons*
*Miami over Crack..err...Baltimore*
*Eagles over Vikings*
*Colts over Chargers*

damn... 2 outta 2.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> No predictions here, just a word to the wise...
> 
> 
> *Don't bet against the Colts.*


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations to the Eagles.  And let me ask, are there a lot of retarded people in Philadelphia?  That's the only question I can ask, given how many people want Donovan McNabb out and seeing how well he played today.  He made some key critical completions at important times of the game under enormous pressure.  If you guys want to get rid of him, feel free.  We'll take him in Minnesota.

So let's see how everyone did.

JimH52 3-1
Toro 3-1
DavidS 2-2
DiamondDave 2-2
driveby 2-2
jsanders 2-2
Modbert 2-2
Xenophon 2-2
Echo Zulu 1-3
Mr. President 0-1

As for next week, all the home teams win - Baltimore, Pittsburgh, NY Giants and Carolina advance, though I think the two AFC games could be real close.




And Echo, you're still a sports Goddess!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Congratulations to the Eagles.  And let me ask, are there a lot of retarded people in Philadelphia?  That's the only question I can ask, given how many people want Donovan McNabb out and seeing how well he played today.  He made some key critical completions at important times of the game under enormous pressure.  If you guys want to get rid of him, feel free.  We'll take him in Minnesota.
> 
> So let's see how everyone did.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Eagles from sparing me having to watch the Vikings pretend they have a team anymore. Do they know they need a quarterback who knows what he is doing ?


----------



## DavidS (Jan 4, 2009)

Baltimore at *Tennessee*
Arizona at *Carolina*
Philadelphia at *NY Giants*
*San Diego *at Pittsburgh

My gut tells me to pick Baltimore over Tennessee, but my head tells me not to. I have no doubts about Pittsburgh's defense, but I do about its offense. Their QB is still recovering from a concussion, their running game is almost non-existent.... and I think San Diego is out to prove everyone wrong. So my upset pick is SD to face off against the Titans, who will, in turn dominate the Chargers next week. No way there's a Superbowl without a Manning in it, so it's the Giants vs. Titans. If it's any other team other than the Titans, Giants win easily. If it IS the Titans... well, then it'll be a good game.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 4, 2009)

Baltimore at Tennessee~Tenn
Arizona at Carolina~Carolina
Philadelphia at NY Giants~Giants
San Diego at Pittsburgh~Pitt



Yeah, I took all the home teams. The only one I may change before next weekend is Baltimore....they may beat Tennessee.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2009)

The year Baltimore won the Super Bowl, they beat Tennessee in Nashville.  In that game, they scored 24 points and had 6 first downs and 5 completed passes for one of the most amazing results ever.  

I'm picking Tennessee to win the Super Bowl but if the Ravens beat them, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how everyone can just pick an easy win for the Giants.  We already beat them in their house this season.  They're a lot like the Vikings, only they have a better QB.

If we stop Jacobs, we'll probably win.  I just can't get past the lack of Plaxico.  That's going to hurt them at some point, might as well be next week


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> I'm not sure how everyone can just pick an easy win for the Giants.  We already beat them in their house this season.  They're a lot like the Vikings, only they have a better QB.
> 
> If we stop Jacobs, we'll probably win.  I just can't get past the lack of Plaxico.  That's going to hurt them at some point, might as well be next week



The Vikings have a quarterback ?  They shoulda played him.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> I'm not sure how everyone can just pick an easy win for the Giants.  We already beat them in their house this season.  They're a lot like the Vikings, only they have a better QB.
> 
> If we stop Jacobs, we'll probably win.  I just can't get past the lack of Plaxico.  That's going to hurt them at some point, might as well be next week



I don't think they'll easily win but I think the Giants will win.

They have a better running game, full stop, even if the Iggles stack the line.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> I'm not sure how everyone can just pick an easy win for the Giants. We already beat them in their house this season. They're a lot like the Vikings, only they have a better QB.
> 
> If we stop Jacobs, we'll probably win. I just can't get past the lack of Plaxico. That's going to hurt them at some point, might as well be next week


 
You're forgetting about Derrick Ward and Jacobs is an unstoppable force now that he's 100%. Giants have other WR's and TE's other than Plaxico. It takes a good Quarterback.. not every team can be Montanna/Rice.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> I'm not sure how everyone can just pick an easy win for the Giants.  We already beat them in their house this season.  They're a lot like the Vikings, only they have a better QB.
> 
> If we stop Jacobs, we'll probably win.  I just can't get past the lack of Plaxico.  That's going to hurt them at some point, might as well be next week


You forget the G men didn't need that last matchup, and earlier in the year they blew out philly also, and you never know what Eagles squad will show.

 Today's version or the one that scored 7 vs the Skins.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 5, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> You forget the G men didn't need that last matchup, and earlier in the year they blew out philly also, and you never know what Eagles squad will show.
> 
> Today's version or the one that scored 7 vs the Skins.



Didn't need it?  What are you talking about?  They were still competing for the first seed at that point.  The only game they didn't need was the last one.


----------



## manifold (Jan 5, 2009)

manifold said:


> No predictions here, just a word to the wise...
> 
> 
> Don't bet against the Colts.



One of those times when I couldn't possibly be happier to be wrong.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 5, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> Didn't need it?  What are you talking about?  They were still competing for the first seed at that point.  The only game they didn't need was the last one.


Talking about reality.

Giants already had the division before that game started, the only game they needed for #1 seed was carolina.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 5, 2009)

*Baltimore* at Tennessee
Arizona at *Carolina*
*Philadelphia* at NY Giants
*San Diego* at Pittsburgh

Pretty confident in the Ravens... higher ranked defense and offense.. most are overlooking that...

Carolina, I fully believe, brings the cardinals back to earth... Cardinals ain't at home for this one, and they're a different team on the road...

It is hard to predict games between division rivals meeting for the 3rd time. Logic would dictate that Philly would want to go with what won them the last game and the Giants would be looking to make changes to beat what beat them. The team making the changes would prevail. But I think that Philly has a little something going on and that they are not scared to play in Giants stadium... 

San Diego is hot, and I am not thrilled with the Pittsburgh offense... If San Diego's D plays well, the Steelers are in for a LONG day


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm taking all four home teams this round.

Ravens showed they really don't have much offense, they rely on the D to give them the ball, titans play a tough ball control and should handle that.

Can't see John Fox losing to Kurt Warner at home, the Cards are horrible on the east coast and the road in general.

Steelers vs Chargers is a rematch of the bitter 11-10 game, I only like Pitt because they are home.

G men over Eglets. Giants beat Philly in Philly, and twice the year before, eglets broke through in second meeting that saw 5 NY starters out of the starting lineup. Now only plax will be missing.


----------



## Jon (Jan 5, 2009)

This week:

Tennessee over Baltimore
Carolina over Arizona
Philadelphia over New York
Pittsburgh over San Diego


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 5, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravens showed they really don't have much offense, they rely on the D to give them the ball, titans play a tough ball control and should handle that.



So did Miami.. with 13 total turnovers all season...

And as I stated.. the Ravens actually have more of an offense than Tennessee


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 6, 2009)

*My Picks for This Week*

Titans
Steelers
Giants
Panthers


----------



## disciple2184 (Jan 6, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> *My Picks for This Week*
> 
> Titans
> Steelers
> ...



wrong, Eagles win


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 7, 2009)

disciple2184 said:


> wrong, Eagles win



You could be right because the Eagles are probably the hottest team in the NFL right now but the Giants have had a week to lay out, they are healthy, their defense is among the best in the NFL, and finally, they have too many weapons, even without Plaxico "have gun will travel" Burress.

*But stranger things have happened!*


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 9, 2009)

We need some more picks for this weekend, guys!


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, in a repeat of the 2000 divisional playoff game, the Ravens beat the Titans 13-10.  The Titans beat themselves, turning the ball over 4 times - twice within 10 yards of the goal line - and missing on a field goal.  Tennessee was able to move the ball against the Ravens but coughed it up when they were on the verge of scoring.

So now that sets up an interesting scenario.  If San Diego wins tomorrow, they will be the first 8-8 team to host the AFC Championship game.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 10, 2009)

Toro said:


> Well, in a repeat of the 2000 divisional playoff game, the Ravens beat the Titans 13-10.  The Titans beat themselves, turning the ball over 4 times - twice within 10 yards of the goal line - and missing on a field goal.  Tennessee was able to move the ball against the Ravens but coughed it up when they were on the verge of scoring.
> 
> So now that sets up an interesting scenario.  If San Diego wins tomorrow, they will be the first 8-8 team to host the AFC Championship game.



The Ravens could be on a roll.  Flacco is very cool in the pocket and with their defense, they will be in every game they play.  If SD wins tomorrow, the Ravens will be favorites next week in the AFC.  The Titans gave this game away.

I guesss there will be a lot of burning couches in the front yard's of trailers in Tennessee tonight.  They are probably nearly as depressed as they were when they lost to the Rams after the 1999 season.  They just gave this game away.


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2009)

The Panthers and the Cards just started.

Could you imagine if the Cards, Chargers and Eagles won?  Then the Chargers and Cards would both host the conference title games!

Can't see it happening though.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy shit the Panthers have had *3* turnovers so far this game. Carolina is just bombing and the Cardinals look hungry as a lion with raw meat. The Cardies are up 27-7 in the 2nd quarter. Wow.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 10, 2009)

Carolina so far hasn't shown up for this game.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 10, 2009)

*This could be the second upset of the night? * Holy Cow!  The Cardinals defense has been a huge surprise!  Fits and Warner are torching the Panthers secondary.  They are making them look like the Keystone Cops!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 10, 2009)

I did not expect to see this, I knew they could win a close one, but a blow out?


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still not convinced the Cards can hold a 20 point lead.

And as I type this, they pick off another one and run it back to Carolina territory. 

Smokes.

Here's hoping for a Chargers-Cardinals Super Bowl.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 10, 2009)

Bite your tougne!


----------



## DavidS (Jan 10, 2009)

Toro said:


> I'm still not convinced the Cards can hold a 20 point lead.


 
They're up by 23 now. Does that work for you?



> And as I type this, they pick off another one and run it back to Carolina territory. Smokes. Here's hoping for a Chargers-Cardinals Super Bowl.


 
You think Warner will get revenge on the Giants for benching him and starting Eli instead a few years back?


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 10, 2009)

That was the biggest upset i have seen in quite some time.


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2009)

The Arizona Cardinals are in the NFC Championship game.  Amazing.  Who woulda thunk?

I'm rooting for them.  I think it ends next week, but here's hoping!


----------



## DavidS (Jan 10, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Carolina is going all the way, do not care about the other games.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 10, 2009)

Toro said:


> I'm still not convinced the Cards can hold a 20 point lead.
> 
> And as I type this, they pick off another one and run it back to Carolina territory.
> 
> ...


been thinking the same thing


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

well, i lost a lot of money tonight. anyone else?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> well, i lost a lot of money tonight. anyone else?


i didnt lose a penny


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

Larry Fitzgerald is the best receiver in the NFL.

That catch he made going over two defenders while batting the ball in mid-air then catching it was amazing.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i didnt lose a penny


 
Did you even bet?


----------



## pfife (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't believe Arizona pulled that off.  I thought they were going to get bounced by Atlanta, they looked so terrible running up the to the beginning of the playoffs, its usually pretty difficult to just turn it on like they have.  They're getting *very hot* right at the right time.   It would be a great story to see them go all the way.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


>



Anyone have a small suit case nuke I can borrow? LOL, I have a feeling Charolette is gonna have an accident.


----------



## pfife (Jan 11, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Anyone have a small suit case nuke I can borrow? LOL, I have a feeling Charolette is gonna have an accident.



Just tell them they could be Lions fans.    that's the crap I have to endure.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Did you even bet?



I never bet money, cause the rule for betting is never bet what you can not afford to lose and I can not afford to lose any money... LOL


----------



## pfife (Jan 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> Larry Fitzgerald is the best receiver in the NFL.
> 
> That catch he made going over two defenders while batting the ball in mid-air then catching it was amazing.



He's pretty bad ass, but its definitely arguable that he's not even the best receiver on his own team!


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I never bet money, cause the rule for betting is never bet what you can not afford to lose and I can not afford to lose any money... LOL


smart man


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW
how them giants doing today


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

Tom Coughlin is being a fucking idiot. STOP FUCKING RUNNING THE BALL ON 4th AND 2! 

We've got a Pro-Bowl QB and we're BARELY using him. I know Jacobs and Ward are both great HB's but we're down by 9 here.. it's time to throw one downfield and see if anyone catches it. If that doesn't work, ok, no problem, 2nd down you run it, 3rd down you pass it. Long pass, run, short pass. The Giants are playing TOO conservative for being down by two posessions in a nfc division game.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Tom Coughlin is being a fucking idiot. STOP FUCKING RUNNING THE BALL ON 4th AND 2!
> 
> We've got a Pro-Bowl QB and we're BARELY using him. I know Jacobs and Ward are both great HB's but we're down by 9 here.. it's time to throw one downfield and see if anyone catches it. If that doesn't work, ok, no problem, 2nd down you run it, 3rd down you pass it. Long pass, run, short pass. The Giants are playing TOO conservative for being down by two posessions in a nfc division game.



make that down by 12


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Tom Coughlin is being a fucking idiot. STOP FUCKING RUNNING THE BALL ON 4th AND 2!
> 
> We've got a Pro-Bowl QB and we're BARELY using him. I know Jacobs and Ward are both great HB's but we're down by 9 here.. it's time to throw one downfield and see if anyone catches it. If that doesn't work, ok, no problem, 2nd down you run it, 3rd down you pass it. Long pass, run, short pass. The Giants are playing TOO conservative for being down by two posessions in a nfc division game.


its about to be a 12 point game


sad that the igglets couldnt take that in


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL

INT 
so much for giving it to Eli


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

NYG R DOA

Philadelphia at Arizona for the NFC title game. 

Amazing.

Go Chargers!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> NYG R DOA
> 
> Philadelphia at Arizona for the NFC title game.
> 
> ...



Unreal-----who can give away the next game ?


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I don't feel so bad about Tavaris Jackson now!


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Unreal-----who can give away the next game ?



Yup.

The teams that have won the turnover battle have won all the games.

Home teams are 2-5 so far in the playoffs.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

this is the REAL Eli, not what you saw in the super bowl last year
the only thing he has been consistent on is his inconsistency


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Tom Coughlin is being a fucking idiot. STOP FUCKING RUNNING THE BALL ON 4th AND 2!
> 
> We've got a Pro-Bowl QB and we're BARELY using him. I know Jacobs and Ward are both great HB's but we're down by 9 here.. it's time to throw one downfield and see if anyone catches it. If that doesn't work, ok, no problem, 2nd down you run it, 3rd down you pass it. Long pass, run, short pass. The Giants are playing TOO conservative for being down by two posessions in a nfc division game.


 
Manning just overthrew one. Wow. On second thought, just let Jacobs run it. DAMNIT.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> this is the REAL Eli, not what you saw in the super bowl last year
> the only thing he has been consistent on is his inconsistency


 
 
THEY JUST FUCKING FUMBLED GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> THEY JUST FUCKING FUMBLED GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!



Well--they can spend some time on their golf game


----------



## elvis (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate McNabb.  so I am thinking.  should I be happy or not?  I should be unhappy because he won. happy because the farther he goes in the playoffs, the less likely he comes to Chicago.


----------



## elvis (Jan 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Well--they can spend some time on their golf game



I smell another OREO cookie commercial.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> THEY JUST FUCKING FUMBLED GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!


and he just DROPPED the ball, he hadnt even got hit yet
that was pathetic


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

Let me also state once again that Eagles fans are idiots.  (Except Paulitics of course.)  The Eagles are in the NFC Championship game.  AGAIN!  Oh, but get rid of McNabb and Reid.  REAL good call, Iggles fans!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 11, 2009)

Oy vey!

Wait till next year! 

Eli shows he can't play without Plax, what a shame.

At least we won last year.

Congrats Egglets!


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> Let me also state once again that Eagles fans are idiots. (Except Paulitics of course.) The Eagles are in the NFC Championship game. AGAIN! Oh, but get rid of McNabb and Reid. REAL good call, Iggles fans!


 
My editor, who is a die-hard liberal I might add, is a Philly fan. 

This is TWICE now that he has had the abilility to mock me. The Phillies took the Mets out of the playoffs and now the Eagles knocked the Giants out. I'm beginning to HATE Phildelphia.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 11, 2009)

Giants had lots of chances, they couldn't make plays on offense when they had to, the Egglets did.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not giving credit to Reid for this game.  He made some really bad calls during the game.  McNabb did well besides that stupid throw for the 2nd pick.  The first pick wasn't his fault.  He stepped up in the 2nd half and I give him credit.

But this win goes primarily to our defense, where Jim Johnson gets the most credit.  

There's no way Arizona beats us next week.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2009)

Your teams are having a good year, eh?

I'm now rooting for the Steelers, but because they are the home team I'm sure they will lose.

A wild weekend of football to say the least!


----------



## del (Jan 11, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Your teams are having a good year, eh?
> 
> I'm now rooting for the Steelers, but because they are the home team I'm sure they will lose.
> 
> A wild weekend of football to say the least!



let's all sing along....
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDiCxhtGMhc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDiCxhtGMhc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Jan 11, 2009)

del said:


> let's all sing along....
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDiCxhtGMhc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDiCxhtGMhc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Oh man, you trying to kill me now? 

The COLTS should be playing right now, then beating Buffalo AT HOME next week on their way to meeting Philly in the Super Bowl.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 11, 2009)

Larry Fitzgerald is a monster.  Double or Tripple and he still comes down with the ball.  Warner gets time in the pocket and he is deadly accurate.  Jim Johnson has got to dial a blitz game to beat the Cards.  The Edge is back and if the Cards are healthy at receiver, they will be formidable at home.

Baltimore will beat SD.  I don't care where they play.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Oy vey!
> 
> Wait till next year!
> 
> ...



Ohh look the man that insisted no one could beat his team, in the dumps with me... LOL.

So who's damn helmet will we be wearing after the Superbowl? Maybe we get lucky and one of the teams no one picked wins ). LOL.


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

An all-Pennsylvania Super Bowl?

Its looking more likely.

Is there any rivalry in the state between the two cities?


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> An all-Pennsylvania Super Bowl?
> 
> Its looking more likely.
> 
> Is there any rivalry in the state between the two cities?


 
Remember when Palin went into Pittsburg and called it Philly-town or something like that? They booed. Pittsburg fans do NOT like Philly fans. I don't think Philly fans like anything. Jim Rome must be having a heart attack because of this.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 11, 2009)

I think Baltimore has a LOT to say about an all PA Superbowl... and I would not discount Arizona with their play at home and the way their defense has picked up (Much like the Colts 2 seasons ago) in the playoffs


----------



## DavidS (Jan 11, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> I think Baltimore has a LOT to say about an all PA Superbowl... and I would not discount Arizona with their play at home and the way their defense has picked up (Much like the Colts 2 seasons ago) in the playoffs


 
Baltimore can say whatever they want - it's not happening, not with the Steel curtain the way it is these days. Rothlesberger was flawless.

I don't think the Cardies can beat the Eagles. Battle of the birds 2.

I say we have a Pennsylvania super bowl.


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, its time to update the prediction standings.

DiamondDave 4-4
JimH52 4-4
jsanders 4-4
Toro 4-4
Xenophon 3-5
DavidS 2-6
Echo Zulu 2-6
driveby 2-2
Modbert 2-2
Mr. President 0-1

The home teams are 3-5 so far this year.

Though I am rooting for the Cardinals and the Ravens, I am predicting an all-Pennsylvania Super Bowl, with the Eagles and the Steelers winning.

One interesting note.  When the Ravens won the Super Bowl, they did so as a wild card, beat the Titans in Nashville in which they were statistically outplayed, and won the Super Bowl in Tampa.  They also beat an NFC East team.  Sorta kinda like how its lining up this year.


----------



## Truthspeaker (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is your prediction. A raven is a bigger and tougher bird than a cardinal. An Eagle would whoop up on both of them. But what the hell is a steeler? A steel worker? In that case one of those guys would grab the eagle by the head and twist it off and the eagle would fly for a while with it's head cut off. 

Steelers will win. I don't have to know much about football.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 14, 2009)

Truthspeaker said:


> Here is your prediction. A raven is a bigger and tougher bird than a cardinal. An Eagle would whoop up on both of them. But what the hell is a steeler? A steel worker? In that case one of those guys would grab the eagle by the head and twist it off and the eagle would fly for a while with it's head cut off.
> 
> Steelers will win. I don't have to know much about football.



And of course drink Iron City Beer.


----------



## Jon (Jan 14, 2009)

Eagles over Cardinals. That's an easy pick. Eagles already beat Cardinals 48-20 this season. I wouldn't say the Cardinals are playing any better now than they were then.

Steelers over Ravens. This is a harder pick. Yes, Steelers have two wins over the Ravens this year already, but they were not definitive wins. In fact, both teams have performed along the same level against common opponents. They both had big wins against Cincinnati and Houston; they both lost to a few of the same teams. My pick goes to the Steelers. I'm betting on the more experienced QB this time.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 14, 2009)

jsanders said:


> Eagles over Cardinals. That's an easy pick. Eagles already beat Cardinals 48-20 this season. I wouldn't say the Cardinals are playing any better now than they were then.
> 
> Steelers over Ravens. This is a harder pick. Yes, Steelers have two wins over the Ravens this year already, but they were not definitive wins. In fact, both teams have performed along the same level against common opponents. They both had big wins against Cincinnati and Houston; they both lost to a few of the same teams. My pick goes to the Steelers. I'm betting on the more experienced QB this time.


but that game was in philly
i think the cards win this one
and the steelers win also


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> but that game was in philly
> i think the cards win this one
> and the steelers win also



I think the Cards, and particularly their defense, will surprise lots of people.  McNabb loses this one with another lame duck throw straight into the air.

The Steeler will be too much for the Felonious Ravens.  Ray Lewis knifes someone in the pile and costs the Ravens 15 yards. But no one remembers seeing who had the knife so he is not ejected from the game.

Cards and Steelers in th Super Bowl.  Cards win in the last 30 seconds with a monster catch by the Fitz.  WARNER RETIRES AND IS INDUCTED INTO THE HOF.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2009)

Truthspeaker said:


> Here is your prediction. A raven is a bigger and tougher bird than a cardinal. An Eagle would whoop up on both of them. But what the hell is a steeler? A steel worker? In that case one of those guys would grab the eagle by the head and twist it off and the eagle would fly for a while with it's head cut off.
> 
> Steelers will win. I don't have to know much about football.




Good thoughts but steel workers are an endangered species, you know?  Think about it...


----------



## manifold (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd taking the money line and pick both the Ravens and Cardinals to win outright.

Westbrook is hobbled badly.

Regardless of what happens on Sunday, I'll be root'n for the NFC team this year (and that's pretty rare for me).


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like to see a Pennsylvania Superbowl:  Philly Vs. the burgh.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eagles vs. Steelers



Steelers win Super Bowl




{My brother was in Vegas last weekend and took the underdogs, he won some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on those games!}


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone seems to be forgetting that the Cardinals didn't beat Carolina, Carolina GAVE them that game.  Delhomme played the worst game of his career.  You aren't going to win a game when you throw 5 interceptions.

Everyone thinks Arizona is so special now, when they beat a team who handed them a win on a silver platter.

Arizona hasn't proven SHIT yet.  If they beat us, I'll be a fan.  I said in the beginning of the playoffs that if the Eagles didn't make it in, or dropped out early, I'd be a Cardinals fan through the playoffs.  Normally I don't get behind a team who eliminates mine, but this time I'd be willing to make an exception.  

I'll say this, though.  There's a lot of brand spankin new fans out there in the desert.  Lots of fake ass bandwagoners, you can bet on it.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Everyone seems to be forgetting that the Cardinals didn't beat Carolina, Carolina GAVE them that game.  Delhomme played the worst game of his career.  You aren't going to win a game when you throw 5 interceptions.
> 
> Everyone thinks Arizona is so special now, when they beat a team who handed them a win on a silver platter.
> 
> ...





Right, and a lot of them living off their retirement $$ and Social Security! 

Wonder if Rod Tisdale will suit up for the Cardinals?


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> I'd taking the money line and pick both the Ravens and Cardinals to win outright.
> 
> Westbrook is hobbled badly.
> 
> Regardless of what happens on Sunday, I'll be root'n for the NFC team this year (and that's pretty rare for me).



Westbrook has played through injuries before and done well.  He'll be fine for the game.  Plus, Arizona's run defense is bottom of the barrell.  Minnesota and NY were good against the run.  And you can't count out Buckhalter.  He always gives you a big play or two.


----------



## manifold (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Westbrook has played through injuries before and done well.  He'll be fine for the game.  Plus, Arizona's run defense is bottom of the barrell.  Minnesota and NY were good against the run.  And you can't count out Buckhalter.  He always gives you a big play or two.



I heard yesterday that Westbrook's knee is really bad (much worse than in recent weeks).


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 15, 2009)

Eagles over Cardinals
Ravens spank the Squealers


----------



## elvis (Jan 15, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> Eagles over Cardinals
> Ravens spank the Squealers



I am just praying the Eagles don't win it all.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 15, 2009)

I fully believe the winner of the Ravens/Squealers is the winner of it all.. pretty easily


----------



## elvis (Jan 15, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> I fully believe the winner of the Ravens/Squealers is the winner of it all.. pretty easily



works for me.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Everyone seems to be forgetting that the Cardinals didn't beat Carolina, Carolina GAVE them that game.  Delhomme played the worst game of his career.  You aren't going to win a game when you throw 5 interceptions.
> 
> Everyone thinks Arizona is so special now, when they beat a team who handed them a win on a silver platter.
> 
> ...


who you kidding?  the panthers got their asses kicked


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> I fully believe the winner of the Ravens/Squealers is the winner of it all.. pretty easily


i see it that way as well


----------



## elvis (Jan 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i see it that way as well



maybe mcnabb will get too tired again.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it is a long shot that a rookie wins the Super Bowl.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> who you kidding?  the panthers got their asses kicked



Yeah no shit.  Because they played like dog shit.  

Are you arguing the fact that Carolina handed that game to Arizona?

How do you reconcile that, with Delhomme playing the worst game of his career?  A couple of those picks were Arizona, but the others were Delhomme throwing up fucking cream puffs to their secondary.

Carolina sucked ass.  Arizona took advantage.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Yeah no shit.  Because they played like dog shit.
> 
> Are you arguing the fact that Carolina handed that game to Arizona?
> 
> ...


i guess we'll see this weekend, huh?


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i guess we'll see this weekend, huh?



We will.

And I suppose if the Eagles win, you'll be picking the AFC, right?

If so, it's understandable.  McNabb and Reid do have a lot to prove.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

You know how I LOVE to gamble!


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo, I'm still sticking to my end of the bargain.  I said if the Eagles got in, they'd make it to the SB.  I didn't say win,. though.  So if they lose on Sunday, I have to make my avatar say "America works best when it stays to the left".  If they win, I'm clear.

Then we'll talk about a new bet afterwards.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> We will.
> 
> And I suppose if the Eagles win, you'll be picking the AFC, right?
> 
> If so, it's understandable.  McNabb and Reid do have a lot to prove.


i'll be picking the AFC to win no matter who wins this weekend


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is probably Reid and McNabb's last chance.  If Westbrook is hobbled then McNabb will play Superman again and try to do it all himself.  If he does, the Eagles will lose.

The Ravens will lose.  Suggs is hobbled and this team is tired.  The Steelers will own the 3rd and 4th quarters.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the Cards and the Steelers.

No preference since the G men went down like douchebags.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 15, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> This is probably Reid and McNabb's last chance.



Funny thing is, I remember saying exactly that in '04.


----------



## driveby (Jan 16, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> Ray Lewis knifes someone in the pile and costs the Ravens 15 yards. But no one remembers seeing who had the knife so he is not ejected from the game.



That joke is older than the crust in your underwear ....


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 16, 2009)

driveby said:


> That joke is older than the crust in your underwear ....



  Especially since I use the 4 day reverse method.  Anything to conserve water!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 18, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I like the Cards and the Steelers.
> 
> No preference since the G men went down like douchebags.


Finally, 2-0


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> but that game was in philly
> i think the cards win this one
> and the steelers win also


i was 2-0 also


----------



## Jon (Jan 18, 2009)

Sigh. I guess I'll take Steelers to win it all. You'd think I'd learn my lesson rooting against Arizona, because I haven't picked them to win yet. But seriously, who the fuck are they, anyway?

I think me, DiveCon, Xenophon, and Jim are the only ones left. We're all 5-5, I believe.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 18, 2009)

jsanders said:


> Sigh. I guess I'll take Steelers to win it all. You'd think I'd learn my lesson rooting against Arizona, because I haven't picked them to win yet. But seriously, who the fuck are they, anyway?
> 
> I think me, DiveCon, Xenophon, and Jim are the only ones left. We're all 5-5, I believe.


i didnt pick on the earlier games


----------



## Jon (Jan 18, 2009)

I could've sworn I saw your name on Toro's last update earlier. I had you confused with DiamondDave.

So right now Jim's 6-4 and has the Cards picked to win the Super Bowl.
I'm 5-5 and have the Steelers picked.
DiamondDave is 5-5 and appears to have the Steelers picked.
And Xenophon is 5-5 with no pick.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did I pick the cards....LOL

Yeah, I would love to see Warner win his second Super Bowl.  That would lock him into the Hall of Fame.  He is going against a defense, the likes of which he has never seen before.  But his ball protection has improved so much, he could make it happen.  Big Ben is incredibly tough.  Fitzgerald, if he can stay healthy, could break all of Rice's records.  I have never seen a WR with the combination of size, speed, and incredible hands.  I really think he could be doubled or trippled and Warner could throw it up and he could come down with it

I will enjoy watching this Super Bowl.  I like both teams.  The key to the Super Bowl will be protection for both teams.  The Cards cannot afford to allow Ben to take time to find a receiver.  At the same time, they need to protect him and give him time in the pocket.
The Cards cannot give up on the running game.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 19, 2009)

Fitzgerald is a beast.  That's all I'm going to say.  He may be the best receiver in the NFL right now.


----------



## manifold (Jan 19, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Fitzgerald is a beast.  That's all I'm going to say.  He may be the best receiver in the NFL right now.



What a game.  I was pretty ticked off that I missed the 3rd qtr.  24-6 at halftime and the snow finally stopped so I figured I'd get the driveway and deck cleared.  I come back in and it's 25-24.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 19, 2009)

manifold said:


> What a game.  I was pretty ticked off that I missed the 3rd qtr.  24-6 at halftime and the snow finally stopped so I figured I'd get the driveway and deck cleared.  I come back in and it's 25-24.



Yeah I think I'd have rather them just had stayed down.  It's really not cool messing with my emotions like that.  By halftime I had already come to terms with the loss, and then I had to ride the roller coaster all over again.

It's frustrating that the one and only way I knew they could beat us (passing game), is how they beat us.  We knew it, and they STILL beat us anyway.  They are who we thought they were.

Key elements to the loss:

- dropped passes
- missed tackles
- blown coverages


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think that McNabb, in his prime, was one of the best athletes in the NFL.  But he missed some passes badly out there.  He wasn't getting that much pressure either.  The Cards my suprise the Steelers.  It should be a whale of a Super Bowl.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 20, 2009)

McNabb spreads the field better than most QB's I've ever watched.  The one and only time in his career that he had a go-to receiver, he made it to the super bowl.  His problem will always be that he can't make it without a big name receiver.

And count up all the total NFC championship game dropped passes for the Eagles.  I'm willing to bet it sets a record that may never be surpassed.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm still undecided who I like for the SB.

But I am leaning cards just for the novelty of it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I'm still undecided who I like for the SB.
> 
> But I am leaning cards just for the novelty of it.



It all comes down to the Cards O line.  If they can protect Warner, he will carve the Steeler secondary up.  I have been watching this guy since 1999 and he is the most accurate pure passer I have ever seen.  He is *IF* he has time in the pocket.  That is the key.

Probably the item that most people are overlooking is Parker.  He can run the ball well against, even against good D line.  If the Cards D line plays like they did at the end of the season, they will be sliced and diced.  If they play like they have played in the playoffs, they have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 20, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> It all comes down to the Cards O line.  If they can protect Warner, he will carve the Steeler secondary up.  I have been watching this guy since 1999 and he is the most accurate pure passer I have ever seen.  He is *IF* he has time in the pocket.  That is the key.
> 
> Probably the item that most people are overlooking is Parker.  He can run the ball well against, even against good D line.  If the Cards D line plays like they did at the end of the season, they will be sliced and diced.  If they play like they have played in the playoffs, they have a good chance of winning.



You must not have seen the same game I saw on Sunday.  Warner performs quite well under pressure.  He played one of the biggest blitzing defenses in the league, and picked us apart.  

He has one of the quickest releases I've ever seen, and can nail a 5-10 yard play in the face of 2 blitzing defensemen rushing at his face.

Where he loses value, is when he leaves the pocket.  THAT'S how you beat him.  If you can't cover Fitzgerald and Boldin within 10 yards of the snap, he'll hit them with a quick slant and avoid a blitz almost every single time.  

He doesn't need time, he needs an immediate open receiver.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good points.  Note that on the 5 for 5 winning TD drive, he was up on the center.  He did not throw from the shotgun during that series.   That tells me that they had those plays pre-scripted and that his first pick in his progression was open.

Yes, he has always stood and then and took some fierce shots but, since I have been watching closely since 1999, I've seen him at his best and, unfortunately, at his worse.  I have seen him rattled but it seems the Cards coaching staff have really schooled him on the quick release and protecting the ball.  This is going to be a very good game.


----------

